# The Mega Table Cloth is Finished!



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

My WIP is now completed. It contains about 9,500 yards of size 10 crochet cotton. It was knit on 2.75 mm needles. 

It still needs to be washed a blocked. I finished it at about 9:23 pm Eastern Standard Time on Sunday November 13, 2011.

Now I can take a "rest" and tackle something a bit more manageable.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh :shock: My  Word :thumbup: :thumbup: How beautiful !! How tedious !! You must & should be Proud :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

My goodness!...so lovely and such a lot of work!....sure to be an heirloom!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow and triple wow!! What can I say... this is truly awesome. When did you start it? This would take me a lifetime!!!!! You must be a very determined and patient lady who does not give up!!


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow and triple wow!! What can I say... this is truly awesome. When did you start it? This would take me a lifetime!!!!! You must be a very determined and patient lady who does not give up!!

I just showed my husband and he also adds a very loud WOW


----------



## Hoosier Grandma (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, that is just absolutely beautiful! I can't imagine knitting such a large project with small needles. Must have taken a very long time to make. It will surely become a family heirloom.


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I love lace items - this will surely become a family heirloom.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Triple wows, what an absolutely beautiful masterpiece. Congratulations!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is just gorgeous!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Absolutely, incredibly wonderful! Woe to the person who spills catsup on it!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

UpStateYoYo said:


> My WIP is now completed. It contains about 9,500 yards of size 10 crochet cotton. It was knit on 2.75 mm needles.
> 
> It still needs to be washed a blocked. I finished it at about 9:23 pm Eastern Standard Time on Sunday November 13, 2011.
> 
> Now I can take a "rest" and tackle something a bit more manageable.


Beautiful!


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness. What a beautiful tablecloth. It reminds me of the work of my grandmother and mother. I just simply do not have the patience to do one of those, so I truly envy those who can. It is stunning and I pray that everyone realizes the work that goes into this type of work. I have my grandmothers "bed pane", she crocheted in blocks. It covered her entire bed. I could never understand why she did not want us on her bed, that is, until I started making doilies with #5 crochet cotton!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for showing this beautiful in all ways masterpiece! I love lace knitting and did a whole lot in my life, but I never did this big ! The last was my knitted tablecloth abot twice smaller in size than yours and I'm not sure, if I want to knit as big again ! You need to be very proud of yourself for this masterpiece !


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I can't even imagine completing such a project. Your work is wonderful.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a wonderful work, that is something I would never want to even attempt. Your work is just out of this world. You should enter that in some kind of event. You would win hands down...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That is, in a word, Gorgeous! And big. lol


----------



## GrammyPammy (Aug 24, 2011)

That is beautiful! how long did it take you to makeit? Can you share the pattern?


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful. I can't imagine the time and effort that must have gone into this piece.


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

I started it in January 2011. It is "Lilac Time" from Marianne Kinzel's Second Book of Modern Lace Knitting. Pattern is adapted for the extra large demension.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

just wow....on so many levels...wow!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

UpStateYoYo said:


> My WIP is now completed. It contains about 9,500 yards of size 10 crochet cotton. It was knit on 2.75 mm needles.
> 
> It still needs to be washed a blocked. I finished it at about 9:23 pm Eastern Standard Time on Sunday November 13, 2011.
> 
> Now I can take a "rest" and tackle something a bit more manageable.


This is beautiful. When did you start it? Just read you started it in January. My goodness. What perseverance.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

That is totally beautiful, congrats on finishing it in less than a year - it would take me 3yrs at least


----------



## nanafitz (Sep 10, 2011)

This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I am speechless...and that doesn't happen often! :thumbup:


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW! What a beautiful table cloth!! You must be very proud of yourself. Well done!! Joyce


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I never even *knew* you could *knit* something like that. I thought they were all crochet! Just how many years has that been a WIP? I *like{/b] doing very repetitive and interesting projects. That one makes my head hurt just thinking about trying to start/complete it. BRAVO. I bow to you. That is just breathtaking.*


----------



## beven (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow..that is beautiful!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

That is amazing! Wow!!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

OMG :!: That is beautiful .


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: that is just beautiful


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Kudos to you on that beautiful table cloth...that's going to be some heirloom. 

I always wanted to do a table cloth, just don't have the courage to start one.


----------



## linslittlegirl (Feb 16, 2011)

Absolutely breathtaking! How long did it take?


----------



## traffy163 (May 16, 2011)

Stunning....what an accomplishment!!!!!...You must have the patience of a saint lol..


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

wow


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

i'm just going to "ditto" everything all the other posts say. It's beautiful...amazing... and any other word you can think of...


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I bow down to you! What an amazing job - I can't imagine being able to relax during a family dinner!


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

OMG! What an amazing project - it is exquisite. You should be so proud of yourself - not just because it is so beautiful and you have done such a good job on it, but because you have persevered with it and finished it.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Could you show us some close-ups, please?
I don't even understand the mechanics of knitting it - a super-long circular needle? But then how is it curved rectilinear (if that's the word I want}?
And will you dare to use it?
I agree with Deb-Babbles, it should be in an exhibition, top-class assured.
And for your next....?


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

WOW!! that is just stunning!! Is it for you or a gift to someone?? and how long is the table??

Well done
Yvonne


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

It is truely a masterpiece thank you for sharing such a great piece of work well done


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Nothing left to say every one has said it!!! Truly a magnificent piece of work, what a family heirloom that will become, thank you for sharing.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful. Can't imagine how much work went into it! :shock:


----------



## victa (Oct 7, 2011)

fantastic effort!!! your fingers and arm muscles must need a huge rest! must also have cost a pretty penny. i don't think i would have the patience, even though it would be nice ...


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

UpStateYoYo said:


> My WIP is now completed. It contains about 9,500 yards of size 10 crochet cotton. It was knit on 2.75 mm needles.
> 
> It still needs to be washed a blocked. I finished it at about 9:23 pm Eastern Standard Time on Sunday November 13, 2011.
> 
> Now I can take a "rest" and tackle something a bit more manageable.


Words alone can't describe it's beauty. How long did it take you to make? Something to be proud of.


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

That is the most beautiful tablecloth I ever seen


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

You must have "young" eyes. If I had tried this, I would be blind at the end. So beautiful - truly something to be admired and passed along through the generations!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

what a work of art.


----------



## Veen (Oct 22, 2011)

Yoyo you are awesome! That is sooooo beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Awestruck - Gobsmacked - must close my mouth now. You are amazing.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely Amazing!!!! I cannot fathom the work and the skill that went into that project. You must be so rightfully proud.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

There was a lady in Charlotte NC, years ago, who crocheted the Lords Supper and it was probably about that size. She gave it to North Side Baptist Church and when I saw it, it was hanging in the foyer of the church. Don't know if it is still there, that was back in the 70's. But your work reminded me of that awesome piece of art. FABULOUS


----------



## gdib (Jun 19, 2011)

UpStateYoYo said:


> My WIP is now completed. It contains about 9,500 yards of size 10 crochet cotton. It was knit on 2.75 mm needles.
> 
> It still needs to be washed a blocked. I finished it at about 9:23 pm Eastern Standard Time on Sunday November 13, 2011.
> 
> Now I can take a "rest" and tackle something a bit more manageable.


Truly amazing, you are so gifted congratulations and salutations!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

It's beautiful. I can't imagine how to crochet such a large piece, having all that 'fabric' resting in my lap, & keeping it off the floor. Good job!


----------



## jaykay (May 25, 2011)

Congratulations on your completed project. It is stunning.


----------



## kerio (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy Cow!!! That is incredible!! Congratulations to you on finishing .... Just stunning!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Breathtaking, beautiful, georgeous, etc. etc, ect.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very very lovely, congratulatioins on finishing this beauty :thumbup:


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

I have never sees anything as beautiful, and if I had it on my table I might nor allow anybody to put food on it, in case they might stain it. Not to speak of wine or coffee, or oil! You are very brave!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Wowwwwwwwwwwww............great job


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Truly a masterpiece......It's deffinetly a look but don't touch piece. Don't let anyone near it. LOL


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

What a beautiful table cloth. You must be very proud of yourself for tackling such a project. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

that is realy good hope you do not get any spills on it


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very Beautiful


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Just lovely....really lovely. What a wonderful heirloom for your family to treasure for years to come.


----------



## sparklynnglitter (Aug 24, 2011)

Be proud of yourself. This is most fit for the dining room

at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## gwynnethludlow (Sep 22, 2011)

Absolutely amazing -- congratulations!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow...that is gorgeous, stunning, unbelievable! Can't believe that was knitted. If there was a program, "do you think you can knit,"
you would win hands down!!! Thanks for sharing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

It's the most beautiful thing I have ever seen. What an accomplishment. Be very proud.


----------



## celiaayr57 (Mar 15, 2011)

It is absolutely stunning


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite!!!! Wow!!! Soooooooo beautiful. You do exquisite work. That is something to be treasured! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 3, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## ocampgi1 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow! It's Beautiful. How long did it take you to make?


----------



## Zephyr (Oct 3, 2011)

Fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

How fabulous! You've done wonderful work, it reminds me of the tablecloths my grandmother made. I agree you should enter it into a state fair or such, certainly a blue-ribbon winner.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my, what a big project and so beautiful! You should enter it into a state fair!


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Could you show us some close-ups, please?
> I don't even understand the mechanics of knitting it - a super-long circular needle? But then how is it curved rectilinear (if that's the word I want}?
> And will you dare to use it?
> I agree with Deb-Babbles, it should be in an exhibition, top-class assured.
> And for your next....?


Thank you!
Below are closeups. Please remember that this has not yet been washed and blocked. I'll try to answer questions:
Size: for a table 90 inches by 45 inches.
Pattern: Lilac Time from Marianne Kinzel's "Second Book of Modern Lace Knitting"
Material: approx. 9,500 yards of size 10 crochet cotton. (the material used for this was NOT expensive, as it came from a "Real Deal" dollar store. I bought out their inventory of approximagely 26-1,000 yard balls of [I think it was] "Grandma's Best" and I have enough to make another, not that I have plans to.)
Needles: I have found that when working with this many stitches (final row before finishing contained 4,256 stitches) several circular needles can be used as double pointed needles are. When finishing the last 20 or so rows, I had the stitches divided onto 4 - 60" Addi Turbo, size 2.75mm, NOT Addi Lace points. I may have been able to use 3 - 60" needles because there was plenty of space on each of the 4 that I used. 
As for the shape- If you obtain the pattern book - title listed above - instructions are included to make larger than the listed projects. If anyone is interested in more details, feel free to PM me.
It is a gift for my beloved daughter, who truely appreciates the work.
Will it be used? I hope so. It would be a shame for it to be stored away in some drawer or cedar chest. I'm sure great care with food and beverage will be taken.
Enter it in an exhibition. Nah. I've got my "blue ribbon" from all you wonderful people, and from all over the world. Plus, it didn't cost anything to enter "this exhibition"!

Again, Thank you, ALL, for the oohs and aahs. 
Blessings and peace to all.
UpStateYoYo


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my what a wonderful tablecloth. You must be a very determined knitter to even think of knitting something like that. Congratulations on a great job well done, it's beautiful.


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

You're brave to tackle something so amazing. Nice work!!!

Charlene


----------



## 1lgiguere (Oct 25, 2011)

wow it is simply beautiful... you must be so proud!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous! Congratulations. It is truly an heirloom piece.


----------



## gaylepatrolia (Jun 10, 2011)

stunning!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

WOW is all I can say!


----------



## Lyle (May 8, 2011)

**********Exquisite**********

You have provided much pleasure to all of us who are in the same realm (KP) as you. If not used by your daughter, then I hope it is at least displayed. Thank YOU sooo much for sharing this work of art....


----------



## kapow (Nov 5, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## MooseTracks (Jun 27, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful. You must be so proud of your work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

!!!! Words can't express my amazement at this beautiful tablecloth! Kudos to you! Just lovely - how long did it take to make?


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful. Have never seen a knitted table cloth. My grandmother did a crochet one once and she never tackled another. Too much time and work she said. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful, would take me forever to make something that big.Congrats.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

wow what a beautiful creation you must be the most patient knitter on earth beautiful beautiful work


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

That is so pretty!! I'm glad you're giving it to someone who can appreciate it. Just beautiful!!


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

I cannot begin to imagine how many hours that took to knit. It looks fabulous and will stand the test of time for the family and used with love!
What a wonderful feat and you should be so proud!!!!!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

oh how lovely. 
Very nicely done, you should be very proud.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my, this is absolutely gorgeous. You should be so proud. Such talent and patience you have. This is certainly going to be a family heirloom. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow!!!...beautiful!!!...I wouldn't have the patience to do something of that magnitude!!!!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

So very very beautiful. Wonderful job. N


----------



## steff (Apr 12, 2011)

That is fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## LHODGE (Nov 7, 2011)

wow! that is beautiful!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Holy Cow!!!!!! That is beautiful. Good Job. You need to be so proud of yourself. I diffently am proud of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

UpStateYoYo said:


> My WIP is now completed. It contains about 9,500 yards of size 10 crochet cotton. It was knit on 2.75 mm needles.
> 
> It still needs to be washed a blocked. I finished it at about 9:23 pm Eastern Standard Time on Sunday November 13, 2011.
> 
> Now I can take a "rest" and tackle something a bit more manageable.


I'm thankful you had KP to share your work with us. Only other knitters can fully appreciate what you've done.

Oh, the hours you spent on that! It's so beautiful. I applaud you.


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

One word describes it...*BEAUTIFUL* thanks for sharing!


----------



## grammiejo12 (Jun 28, 2011)

That is beautiful coodles to you for finishing it


----------



## indianatemple1 (Sep 22, 2011)

That is ABSOLUTELY beautiful!!!


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful... :-D :-D


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Just stunning, you should be so proud. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

wow, wow, wow. Beautiful and so much work. Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely AMAZING ! My husband tells me that is 5.5 miles of yarn


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Gorgeous. What a beautiful piece of art you created and something that will be appreciated for many, many years to come.


----------



## parsimonious1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations !!
That is one of the most beautiful tablecloths that I've ever seen, and to think that is's knitted! Triple WOWS
You do magnificent work. How long did it take you to complete this masterpiece ?
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

What a beautiful piece! It would be expensive but I would consider putting a glass top over it to preserve it. It is a masterpiece.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh my! That is simply gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful... Looks like Marianne Kinzel's design. Definitely block this aggressively to really dress it out. You created a masterpiece!


----------



## computer dummie (Apr 30, 2011)

SO VERY VERY Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just beautiful. Can't wait to see it blocked. Did you use a pattern from Marianne Kinzel's book?


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonderful work!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Simply amazing!!!!!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

What wonderful work! It's just beautiful - very well done. Give yourself a pat on the back! :thumbup:


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW!!! Beautiful


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

tremendous work. lovely


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

Knitpicker2 said:


> Just beautiful. Can't wait to see it blocked. Did you use a pattern from Marianne Kinzel's book?


Yes, Second Book of Modern Lace Knitting. I'll try to post a picture after it's blocked, but I don't know when that will be.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and I'm in awe of your determination and skill. I've never tried to block anything that size. How do you do it?



UpStateYoYo said:


> My WIP is now completed. It contains about 9,500 yards of size 10 crochet cotton. It was knit on 2.75 mm needles.
> 
> It still needs to be washed a blocked. I finished it at about 9:23 pm Eastern Standard Time on Sunday November 13, 2011.
> 
> Now I can take a "rest" and tackle something a bit more manageable.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

that is so beautiful. what a wonderful treasure you made. you should be proud


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Heck, I was going to post a picture of my little scarf. Ha I'll not be doing that. What an accomplishment your table cloth is!!!!! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

MY God that is the most beautiful table cloth I have every seen..beautiful work..


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> Heck, I was going to post a picture of my little scarf. Ha I'll not be doing that. What an accomplishment your table cloth is!!!!! Absolutely stunning.


Please, do! Scarves are "forever". Tableclothes are "special occasions" and spend the rest of the time put out of sight.


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Ha! Oh come on! Large or small - we love to see all of the accomplishments!


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

saingxmom said:


> Ha! Oh come on! Large or small - we love to see all of the accomplishments!


Amen!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW!! It's beautiful and you are an amazing knitter, better yet, your focus is amazing! How do you stay in focus to knit something so time consuming without getting bored ( I hate that word)? I am bowing to you right now.


----------



## MaryFrey (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh my, how beautiful. I can only dream of finishing something that large by hand.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, beautiful work! i realize that took a long time to knit.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> Heck, I was going to post a picture of my It is the great feeling of accomplishment you get with a completed item. Please do show your scarfs. :wink:


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just breathtaking. What an awesome display of your talent.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Normally, when a thread gets too long I don't post. But you did a fantastic job. You do deserve a break. Napkins to match! LOL

Really, really beautiful!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Would love to have that grace my Table.
Any chance of getting into your Will? Just kidding.
Fabulous work.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

Just wonderful!! Thake a well earned rest.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

WOW! That is beautiful and so much work done so well. Big pat on the back and throw in a shoulder massage. Lovely!


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Would love to have that grace my Table.
> Any chance of getting into your Will? Just kidding.
> Fabulous work.


You'd have to speak to my daughter. It's for her!


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

That is absolutley beautiful. Would love to try something like that where did you find the pattern?


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Truly WONDERFUL.....when you are ready to tackle another, my table is 15 feet long with all the leaves....and, of course, I would want to serve a crowd with that beautiful cloth. I am absolutely stunned that one would have that much 'stick-to-itivness'!!!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

This is so beautiful. The scope is way beyond my comprehension. What length circulars did you use for this project? I'd love to see what it looks like after blocking. Thanks for sharing. You just don't see things like this every day. Amazing!


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Amazing....beautiful....gorgeous too!! 

Wherever did you get this pattern? Not sure I'd try such a huge project, but would love to at least take a look at the pattern and dream a bit!!


----------



## Denise117 (May 8, 2011)

I know I'm just echoing all the others but THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!
Surely a family heirloom, and many wonderful memories will happen at the table when you all sit down together.
Truly incredible...
Denise


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

That is beautiul.


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

That was a beautiful completed work of talent and skill. Since you are from New York an I too am a former Brooklyn New York native I made table cloth once. I took it with me every day and knitted on the train while I commuted to work. I finaly completed one panel and stopped because it looked so nice I made it as a runner for my dining room table. I made mine out of Ecru crochet yarn. I am sure you get many cheers when your guest sit down at your table. It toook me a year to complete my one panel for the same size of a ble like you have, Keep knitting. I have retired now so I am now living in the sunny climate of NC and making afghans for my college grands.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is amazing and very beautiful!


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

Oooooooh. 15 FEET. Wow. I don't think I've got it in me!  Someone suggested matching napkins. Perhaps that would work. :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What dedication, amazing!


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow that is too amazing, I am speachless!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't you dare let anyone put any food or :shock: gasp wine on that. Generations to come will marvel over that. I can hear the infighting over who gets to use the Tablecloth this year. Wow!


----------



## Iris Russell (Jul 6, 2011)

magnificent.......


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Incredible. It is beautiful!


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!

So much tenacity and patience, my congratulations on a truly stunning achievement!

Brilliant!


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with a previous post. This would win 1st Place, Gold Medal, Oscar, Emmy and any other kind of award that could be found! Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

The table cloth is lovely. I am sure many hours and much love 
went into creating it.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

oh my goodness!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG that is the most beautiful piece of work I've ever seen. You must be very proud of yourself to have stuck with it to its finish. What a beauty. Great big kudos to you.


UpStateYoYo said:


> My WIP is now completed. It contains about 9,500 yards of size 10 crochet cotton. It was knit on 2.75 mm needles.
> 
> It still needs to be washed a blocked. I finished it at about 9:23 pm Eastern Standard Time on Sunday November 13, 2011.
> 
> Now I can take a "rest" and tackle something a bit more manageable.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Unbelievable! Love it!


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

One of the prettiest items I've seen since joining this forum. Congratulations on a wonderful accomplishment :thumbup:


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

Speachless!!! I just can't imagine doing anything like that. Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

UpStateYoYo said:


> Oooooooh. 15 FEET. Wow. I don't think I've got it in me!  Someone suggested matching napkins. Perhaps that would work. :thumbup:


Oh well, I tried!!! ;>D


----------



## brenda1244 (Jan 24, 2011)

THIS ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS !!!!


UpStateYoYo said:


> My WIP is now completed. It contains about 9,500 yards of size 10 crochet cotton. It was knit on 2.75 mm needles.
> 
> It still needs to be washed a blocked. I finished it at about 9:23 pm Eastern Standard Time on Sunday November 13, 2011.
> 
> Now I can take a "rest" and tackle something a bit more manageable.


----------



## jshively3 (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG, it's beautiful. I can't even imagine how long this took you.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Beautiful! I made a crocheted table cloth over 20 years ago for a gift. It was for a much smaller table. I sure know the work involved in such a project. Absolutely beautiful work!!


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. I could never do it. You must have a lot of patience and be really good at knitting and keeping track of a pattern. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## shadowsmum (Oct 5, 2011)

oh my gosh!! beyond awesome, I love it


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

I also say "wow"! Beautiful piece of work! My grandmother used to crochet bedspreads and tableclothes. I didn't know anybody still did such work. My hat is off to you. :thumbup:


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

What patience and how rewarding! I love it.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I am impressed..blown away and speechless..which never happens lol..
Just too gorgeous for words.

Thanks so much for showing/ sharing.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, that is gorgeous. Did it take you 5 years to do? I think it would have taken me that long! It is just beautiful! I wouldn't want to use it for serving dinners though because I would be terrified something would spill on it that I could not get out.. LOL..


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

When I block large pieces ..believe it or not ..I use my pristine clean bed / mattress and blocking wires...the bedroom also has a ceiling fan ..so win /win lol..

Of course living in Sunny Arizona also helps lol

Hope that helps a bit.



UpStateYoYo said:


> Knitpicker2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just beautiful. Can't wait to see it blocked. Did you use a pattern from Marianne Kinzel's book?
> ...


----------



## ellefish (Nov 15, 2011)

It is spectacular!!! Amazing work and fortitude!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!! that is absolutely gorgeous, excellent work. It's just fantastic. I agree You need to rest lol.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

just looking at it the table cloth and the yardage made me think my this lady has patience. i can hardly believe that you tackled such a beautiful BIG project. great work.


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> When I block large pieces ..believe it or not ..I use my pristine clean bed / mattress and blocking wires...the bedroom also has a ceiling fan ..so win /win lol..
> 
> Of course living in Sunny Arizona also helps lol
> 
> ...


Yes, thank you, it does help. But, perhaps I should come visit YOU instead of my daughter, at Christmas. Then I could get YOU to block it. :lol: But actually, I think I've got the blocking worked out. The table it is on is just a little bigger than the table it was made for. I don't have 250 inches of blocking wire. (don't have any, really). But I think I can use my 60" circular needles to weigh it down, over the edge of the table, which will have to be covered with plastic (to protect the table) and a large, white, king size sheet. 
Time will tell!

Thanks again, all!
UpStateYoYo


----------



## vangibabe (Jul 17, 2011)

After I have finished catching my breath and bowing for 5 plus miles of knitting incredibleness.... I have one thing to say.... scotchguard... it... quickly!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well shut my mouth...LOL as they say in the south...
Anyone like you that creates such a masterpiece I am sure you got the blocking thing worked out..
Cannot wait to see it blocked.

Thanks again for showing your beautiful piece to all of us.



UpStateYoYo said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > When I block large pieces ..believe it or not ..I use my pristine clean bed / mattress and blocking wires...the bedroom also has a ceiling fan ..so win /win lol..
> ...


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and stunning beyond belief that you stuck to it until it was finished. Such a huge project to handle all a once. I think I would have only got as far as the centre for a table runner. The number of stitches is mind blowing!! Congratulations on such a beautiful piece of work!!


----------



## tavimama (Oct 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - a lot of work but oh, so worth it. congratulations x


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Absolutely, completely, unbelievably beautiful!!! I commend you for your stick-to-itiveness and envy your outstanding talent!


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

Well, upstate yoyo, you should feel pretty good by now! 13 pages of nothing but the highest compliments from people who know what they're talking about. Again, my congratulations


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!! I can't imagine letting anyone sit at the table and actually eat with it on the table. Make sure no one drinks red wine!!!! I would love to make something like this but don't have the patience. How long did it take you to make it? You must be delighted, congratulations.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

O....M....G....Just one word "breathless"


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

lettuceshop said:


> Well, upstate yoyo, you should feel pretty good by now! 13 pages of nothing but the highest compliments from people who know what they're talking about. Again, my congratulations


I want to thank everyone. 
Does anyone out there know where I can get "head reduction" done?!


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

UpStateYoYo said:


> lettuceshop said:
> 
> 
> > Well, upstate yoyo, you should feel pretty good by now! 13 pages of nothing but the highest compliments from people who know what they're talking about. Again, my congratulations
> ...


as long as you can get through the doors in your house you are okay. LOL


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

So very beautiful..........a real heirloom.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Double quadruple triple wows!!!!!! I'm working on a crochet table cloth done in squares and I can't even imagine doing one in knitting!

It's beautiful and is surely going to be loved by every generation of your family.

PS - Go to Joann's and get that no shine plastic to cover that whenever it's in use. It's much to gorgeous to let a drop of food touch it ! And let your head get as big as you want. You deserve it!!!


----------



## daynasmiamilola (Jun 24, 2011)

You've done an unbelievable job. Congratulations on one amazing and beautiful tablecloth. This will certainly be a family heirloom.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

This takes my breath away. It is totally AWESOME!! What a great labour you took on and what a beautiful, beautiful result! WELL DONE!!


----------



## Beignet (Feb 14, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL and what an accomplishment!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!! I knew it would be from seeing your original post, you are one talented lady. :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW!!!! What a beautiful job you did. It is gorgeous.


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

WOW!! It is gorgeous. Congratulations on completing such a huge project. This will be passed down for generations.


----------



## marykubik (May 19, 2011)

Oh, my. That is absolutely amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## Dorene Boutwell (Aug 29, 2011)

:thumbup: A true treasure of work. You should be very proud of your hard work.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

That is super beautiful,youhave to be quite proud of this work and hope no one makes a spill on it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Amazing. On my knitting bucket list.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

WOW! That is beautiful!! I have a similar one that my father's grand-mother had made using the strings from feedsacks. They had a chicken farm in upstate New York and she must have saved them for years! I just love it and feel so lucky to have such a unique item. I have a crocheted tablecloth in my unfinished projects, using the pineapple pattern. It's no wheres near as large as yours, but I gave up on it years ago. LOL I really admire you for tackling such a project!


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!! and what a wonderful keepsake. What wonderful memories it will contain.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

That is amazing and beautiful must have taken a really long time.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Bebz (Oct 12, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful, I would love to try and make one for my 18 seat table! Where can I get the pattern? I am in awe!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG that is probably the most beautiful I've ever seen!! And I've crocheted a few :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow what a nice job.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> WOW! That is beautiful!! I have a similar one that my father's grand-mother had made using the strings from feedsacks. They had a chicken farm in upstate New York and she must have saved them for years! I just love it and feel so lucky to have such a unique item.


Wow! Your grandmother was pretty amazing! Aren't you lucky to have that heirloom!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Upstate NY, there are just no words...congratulations.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow, it is beautiful, I love the lacy pattern, you must be very proud of all of your hard word. It will become one of those family heirlooms. Great job.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

That is gorgeous. How long did it take you to make it? You do beautiful work.


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm sure the date and time you finished will be burnished into your mind forever! What an achievement!! How long ago did you start knitting it? It is absolutely stunning!


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I read this entire thread from the beginning to end and I am still trying to get my mind around the wonder that you have created. I have taught and created many different items using many different lace techniques over the years. The only time I have had the pleasure of touching something that comes even close are the tablecloths that I photographed, evaluated and appraised from the 18th, 19th, and early 20th centuries. None were nicer than yours, the close up photos you posted show that to me. I want to add my sincere voice of appreciation of your wonderful tablecloth.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

oh my goodness what a magnificent effort. You need to be congratulated.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW!! What a project, and what a beautiful design! Great Job!


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

awesome! Your poor fingers certainly need a rest you did a great job .It's beautiful!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

100 thumps up! Amazing work.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

That is just soooo beautiful, how long did that take you, must have been years. Very nice job.

CeliaJ


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow! What a project! It is totally beautiful!


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

celiaj said:


> That is just soooo beautiful, how long did that take you, must have been years. Very nice job.
> 
> CeliaJ


Less than 11 months. I started it in January, 2011


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

It is beautiful and what patience


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow!!! Wow!! wow!!! That is so incredibly, stunningly, amazingly BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Thank you, thank you, thank you for sharing!!!
I love lace and I love lace tablecloths, but I don't think I'll ever tackle a piece like that, but the fact that you did may inspire me to. I've never even seen a pattern for such a large tablecloth. With my nine children I'd need one that big though.
I am so impressed with the beauty of your work!! It is an inspiration!!
You have blessed my life--Arleen

P.S. I just saw that you did it in less than a year and I have to add another WOW!!!


----------



## ba engle (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful beyond words!!!


----------



## ginjin72477 (Jul 4, 2011)

After seeing the close up pictures, I just had to comment again. I have just sat and looked at the pictures and cannot imagine the skill and patience it took to create this work of art. I doubt there will be many to top it. You are an incredible knitter! Your daughter is very lucky and you are very lucky to have a daughter that appreciates this art.


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, you must be both very pleased and very happy that it is completed. I would give you 11 out of 10 for sheer tenacity in finishing it.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, my! That's exquisite! No wonder you're celebrating.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is soooo beautiful. Congratulations on finishing it - a job very well done. 

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## 5gbq13 (Aug 2, 2011)

WOW!!!!! You have given me hope. I am making a king size bed spread. I have been working on it sence last April. The person wanted it done so it was warm So she chose size 8 needles. I also work . the size of it is now 5' 3" still have at least another foot & half to go.


----------



## Elizabeth5111 (Sep 19, 2011)

You deserve to take a bow. It is beautiful, and breathtaking. I take my hat off to you.


----------



## mooselk (May 14, 2011)

How long did it take you?


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW what a beauty. you need to be very proud.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Holy Moly, Good Grief Miss Molly. That is an awesome piece. Hope it's included in your Last Will and Testament. It's beautiful. Don't pack it away for the perfect occasion. Enjoy it every day as a testament to your tenacity and artistic ability. Patricia


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Honestly, I am speechless. But, I will say that I "Ditto" just about every comment that I read - pages 1 -6. 

I know that you have got to be very proud of the fact that you finally finished it. 

Family Heirloom FOR SURE!!!!

CONGRATS on a job very well done!!


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow, how beautiful!! Your needle was sooooo fine. This must have taken you many hours of work.
Congratulations


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

OH MY! YOU TABLECLOTH IS TRULY LOVELY!!! My daughter wants me to make a variety of doilies for her wedding reception and I'm terrified!!! Please tell me your secret for working with such tiny needles! Thank you! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> OH MY! YOU TABLECLOTH IS TRULY LOVELY!!! My daughter wants me to make a variety of doilies for her wedding reception and I'm terrified!!! Please tell me your secret for working with such tiny needles! Thank you! BLESSINGS!!! patti


You could always say, 'No sorry!' swtpeapati! Your daughter's idea is lovely, but I don't think you need the extra stress of producing doilies at this time - there's usually enough stress planning a wedding as it is! Anyway, good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

What a lot of work, it is beautiful, wish I could crochet like that, how long did it take you?
Just beautiful work.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your questions and compliments. FYI: It is knit, not crocheted. It was started in January 2011 and was NOT the only thing worked on in those 11 months. It contains about 9,500 yards (about 5.4 miles) of size 10 crochet cotton and was knit on 2.75 mm (a little bigger than standard 2.5 mm U.S.size 1) needles. Multiple 60" Addi turbos were used (as you would dps) when the stitches would no longer fit on one needle. In the end 4 - 60" were being used. Please, if you have further questions, feel free to pm me. I will try to answer any other questions that you have.
Blessings,
UpStateYoYo: a/k/a Yolanda


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> OH MY! YOU TABLECLOTH IS TRULY LOVELY!!! My daughter wants me to make a variety of doilies for her wedding reception and I'm terrified!!! Please tell me your secret for working with such tiny needles! Thank you! BLESSINGS!!! patti


When is the wedding and how many is she wanting? Crocheted or Knit? Don't be terrified, be challenged. And what a beautiful "favor" they would be. I made "Angel in Flight" ornaments for my daughter's wedding reception. Here is the pattern: http://priscillascrochet.net/free%20patterns/Angels/Angel%20in%20Flight%20Ornament.pdf

You can do it. I'd even be willing to help a bit, if possible. Perhaps it could be a challenge to all doily kniters and crocheters on KP. How about it, friends. Don't we all have a few "extra" doilies in our stashes, for just such occasions?

And the needles are really all that small. Another lady on KP uses needles and threads that I don't even think I could FEEL much less work with, But she has inspired ME to be challenged to try!

Blessings,
Yolanda


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

I am speechless. WOW!


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

UpStateYoYo said:


> And the needles are really all that small. Another lady on KP uses needles and threads that I don't even think I could FEEL much less work with, But she has inspired ME to be challenged to try!


  I ment: "the needles are NOT really all that small"

Sorry. (I hate it when I leave out a very important word!)   
Blessings,
Yolanda


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

tallieu said:


> Absolutely beautiful and I'm in awe of your determination and skill. I've never tried to block anything that size. How do you do it?


  Forgive me for adding once again, but folks did ask about blocking and I _think_ someone asked to see it after blocking. As to "How": I am fortunate enough to work where there is a table only slightly larger than the intended table. (The one in the pictures) After washing (I put it in a zippered cotton pillow cover and washed on gentle - had to add a couple other items so that the machine wouldn't go off balance) Hand washing was out of the question-I couldn't possibly have gotten enough water squeezed out by hand, it would STILL be drying) Took the job to work on Friday, layed out 3 giant plastic trash bags to protect the table from moisture, spread out a King Size Flat bed sheet and then layed the cloth out, pulling and stretching it flat. Left it (in the locked room :wink: ) for the weekend to dry. And here it is:


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Really and truly beautiful!!!!! Congratulations on a masterpiece.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow again!! You must feel so proud. Congratulations!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome indeed. You did a great job blocking it. Smart thinking to do it the way you did. Will this grace your Thanksgiving table? Happy Thanksgiving. Patricia


----------



## UpStateYoYo (Aug 26, 2011)

Pleclerrc said:


> Awesome indeed. You did a great job blocking it. Smart thinking to do it the way you did. Will this grace your Thanksgiving table? Happy Thanksgiving. Patricia


Thanks. No, not mine. I don't have a table big enough! :wink:


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, If I didn't have a table large enough to show off this beautiful tablecloth, it would quickly become a show-stopper bedspread covering a solid-colored blanket or sheet (underlay). This is so beautiful, it deserves to be enjoyed. Patricia


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you SO much for showing us these pictures - believe it or not I hadn't even heard of blocking until a few months ago! Your photos really show what a difference blocking makes to the final pattern of an item. I just can't get over the fact that you made this with your own two hands - I am still in awe of your talent and patience!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow! this really is as work of art and dedication well done, enjoy your rest.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Unreal. This will be such a Treasure for your your family.
I never saw anything so beautiful.


----------



## KT1280 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, after my mom posted the pictures and showed me them here on KP, I decided I should register. I am extremely grateful to my mom (UpStateYoYo) for making this cloth for my family. You might be interested to know that it is the third of this basic pattern that she made for us. The first was the original pattern in white thread. The second was mom's first attempt to make the cloth big enough for our table with two leaves, but she didn't like how it hung around the edges of the table. That's when she decided to rework the end of the pattern to make it fit better.

Mom and Dad will be coming out to see us for Christmas, and I can hardly wait to see it in person, completed. The table it will be on is Canadian teak and was my husband's grandmother's. We will use this "mega" cloth mostly when we use both leaves in the table. The other two smaller cloths We use with one or no leaves. Most of the time the table has one leaf.

THANK YOU, MOM!!! I love you!!
(Now I need to finish Nathan's "baby" afghan so I can at least start the new baby's before he or she arrives!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Holy Moley! That was A LOT of work! Absolutely beautiful. You should be really proud. It's clearly destined to be a family heirloom!


----------



## marci54 (Nov 27, 2011)

The pattern is beautiful. I have never seen an oval pattern most are round. Where did your pattern come from.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know how I missed this one, but I have to add my congratulations on this magnificent cloth. Everything has already been said, but you are just amazing, and how lovely for your daughter to add her comments. You are a great mom and a great knitter! I can't even imagine doing something that large. Wow.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

All the words have already be used - but AWESOME


----------

